# '06 E61, AUX-in doesn't work



## choo.choo (Oct 26, 2005)

My dealer installed an AUX-in in the glove box of my '06 E61 but it has never worked. They claim they tested it but when I got home neither my XM Radio or Nano could play through the AUX-in. The AUX option shows up in the I-Drive menu system.

I took it to the dealer today and at first they claimed that IPods need a special adapter and satellite radios aren't supported. They showed me the paragraph in the Accessories catalog which mentions MP3 players and CD players are supported. Since XM Radio and IPods aren't mentioned, they claimed that they won't work. What BS. They all use a 3.5mm output jack.

Then I asked them to show me the AUX-in working with an MP3 player or CD Player before I take the car home. They said oops, we tested it with a IPod during the initial install (but they couldn't get the IPod to work either).

So now they're going to order another part.

I have two questions:

1. Can someone confirm that they indeed use a satellite radio or IPod with an '06 E60 or E61?
2. Do you think that getting another part will solve the problem. Like how many moving parts could it have. I'm wondering if they botched the initial install.


----------



## choo.choo (Oct 26, 2005)

*fixed*

My BMW dealer replaced the part. It now works for both my iPod Nano and XM satellite radio with a simple 1/8th to 1/8th jack.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

choo.choo said:


> My BMW dealer replaced the part. It now works for both my iPod Nano and XM satellite radio with a simple 1/8th to 1/8th jack.


That's good. If they didn't and stuck by their story, I would have recommeded you find a new dealer.

Regards....JL


----------

